
A Horror Story for Programmers (2017) - laplacefan
https://qz.com/1043614/this-startup-learned-the-hard-way-that-you-do-not-piss-off-open-source-programmers/
======
bertil
I know that Python setups are notoriously difficult, but Kite put that to the
next level. I have never seen a utility that was so annoyingly breaking every
one of my development tools. PyCharm couldn’t open, Atom was unusable, Sublime
was mainly untouched because I found a way to deactivate it, but I had to
confirm it _every_ time I opened it.

The uninstaller was barely trying to help, I had to search my disk for any
file containing the string “kite” to remove it effectively. I suspect I
deleted a ton of unrelated content as I was going.

~~~
laplacefan
True that!

------
laplacefan
I am now wondering what other data is being gathered by other Sublime Text
packages. A package that I know and trust could be bought by a shady startup
and they could collect whatever they want -- even code from my work!

